# PedalBlock Tone Control for a Grey 250?



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 23, 2019)

Which PCB's that are offered here would be a good platform to use these tone control daughter boards? I was thinking of maybe using one with my forthcoming Distortion 250 build. Would that be an appropriate platform? And if so, where in the circuit would it be placed?


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah I’m wondering the same thing...


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 24, 2019)

Pairing the tone stack with the Distortion 250 would yield something akin to a Boss DS-1. It'd have enough differences to not sound exactly like one, though. Adding it to the Muroidea would give you almost a Proco Solo. 
Generally, you'd place the tone stack after your initial tone shaping and distortion generating stages. As it's a passive rc network, you do lose quite a bit of volume, so keep that in mind. You could throw it at the front of a dirt circuit, and it'd act sort of like a tightness control.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 24, 2019)

Another option is to build a hard-clipping distortion that already has the tone stack on it.
The Defouler is basically a DS-1.  It can be tweaked to be like a 250 if that's the sound you're after.  You can use different clipping diodes, bypass the transistor gain stage, and alter some of the component values.  
Another choice would be the Angry Charles.  It has a hard clipping distortion stage like the 250, followed by a Baxandall Treble-Mid-Bass tone control.
There's also the Semi-Sweet.
And so on...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 24, 2019)

Ok thanks for the great info. I think I might just aim for making it late 70s gray style. I'll pass on the PedalBlock as I don't want to alter the circuit that much. I think what I was after was something closer to an active EQ post distortion.


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 24, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Ok thanks for the great info. I think I might just aim for making it late 70s gray style. I'll pass on the PedalBlock as I don't want to alter the circuit that much. I think what I was after was something closer to an active EQ post distortion.


The ToneTweq from Guitarpcb.com is pretty nifty. Though, I hope PedalPCB drops one soon, his boards are the best


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 25, 2019)

I just realized the Cold Turkey EQ offered by PedalPCB is essentially a ToneTweq with some component changes.  You could slap one of those on the backend of your 250


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 25, 2019)

Aw sick! Good to know. Problem is I just made the 250 to 70s gray specifications and it sounds too good to change.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't know why but I have an unreasonable desire to change things before building them. Haha


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 25, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I don't know why but I have an unreasonable desire to change things before building them. Haha


I know the feeling. I notate all the mods I might be interested in on the schematic before I even start building. But, adding the EQ at the output wouldn't change the character of the dirt at all, just give you more or less of the frequencies it's already spitting out.

As an aside, I just built two Dist+ in one box, it is a great, simple circuit. One is stock, the other I changed components out to basically cause the op amp to not be able to handle what it's being fed- leads to huge, gated fuzztones. Hardwired the knobs to max. Just two footswitches


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 25, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> As an aside, I just built two Dist+ in one box, it is a great, simple circuit. One is stock, the other I changed components out to basically cause the op amp to not be able to handle what it's being fed- leads to huge, gated fuzztones. Hardwired the knobs to max. Just two footswitches


I love this concept. I'd never played one before today. It's such a cool sounding drive


----------

